# Botulism...how often does it really happen?



## BlackParacord (Jul 23, 2012)

So I received my new All American in the mail (thanks to everyone who helped me decide to buy it!) and I find myself a bit nervous to start canning.

There are a lot of recipes I'd like to try, not all of which are "approved" but have been used for generations. 

I thought it might help me relax if I could see some statistics on how often people actually get sick from home canned food...but the only thing I've been able to find is a statistic on how many people die once they have botulism (5-10%), not how many people actually get it.

Does anyone have any information on botulism? Is there a reason to worry...even if the recipes were used successfully by those who came before the USDA safety rules?

Any help would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

What's the nature of these old recipes which distinguishes them from current-day recipes? I would think that the old recipes are fine so long as you process them to current standards, meaning proper sizing for the jars and proper canning procedures. My advice is to get up to speed on current recipes and get a good feel for the underlying principles of what you're doing and then take a fresh look at the old recipes to see if they can be modified. 

As for botulism, here's what I practice - If in doubt, throw it out. I'd never play Russian Roulette, no matter the odds - the game is just not worth playing and the same with eating any food about which I have the slightest doubt. To save $2 worth of food from being dumped is not worth taking a risk of poisoning. So it the lid shows no seal or weak seal, or if the food smells odd or looks odd, out it goes. If you follow those simple rules your odds of suffering a botulism event are as near as zero as you can get while still eating home or commercially canned food.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Botulism, a great scare tactic. Possible? Yup. Likely? Foller directions an yall shouldn't have no trouble. I ferget what the stats be, but so low that I sure ain't gonna worry one little bit about it. Just make sure everthin be clean an sterile.

Get the ball blue book. Do some cannin outa there ta get yer feet wet an gain some experience. Then expand out inta the "Unapproved" thins.

USDA don't approve lots a thins what been done fer a long time.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jan 27, 2012)

This should help you get the what, where and why of botulism...pretty straight-forward and easy to understand info, with a good amount of details:

http://www.cdc.gov/nczved/divisions/dfbmd/diseases/botulism/


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

Been canning for years and years. My mother and grandmother before me canned. I've never ever heard of anyone in our family or community getting botulism from canning. You are more likely to die from eating some of the crap that is in the food supply than your own canning.


----------



## Jimthewagontraveler (Feb 8, 2012)

I only use Jars that have pop top lids.
Pickles and recently potato chip dip with the dimple button in the middle.
They are very good sizes and reusing the lid will only make the little button pop easier.
I just did brisket YUUMM YUM


----------



## BlackParacord (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks everyone! I'm taking out the canner tomorrow and giving it a try with some chicken drumsticks. :eyebulge: I'll take everyone's advice and start by acquainting myself with the new recommendations and get in the swing of things before I try some of the non-recommended, older recipes like canning cake and bread, etc. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## oif_ghost_tod (Sep 25, 2012)

I read somewhere the last case of home canning botulism was like 1997. Not sure if this is accurate but it is very rare.

Check this site out and follow proper food preservation techniques, and you will greatly reduce your risk of botulism!

http://www.pickyourown.org/allaboutcanning.htm#Canning


----------

